# Hissing Brake Booster-Leaking?? Scirocco 16v



## germanthunder81 (May 1, 2003)

Anyone ever have this? You can hear it from with in the car while running, and it gets a little less when you press the pedal. The car has weak brakes too. But it is definitely coming from behind the Booster....
Is it a bad booster? or something else?
Someone has had to have this happen....


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Hissing Brake Booster-Leaking?? Scirocco 16v (germanthunder81)*

Its definitely a vacuum leak. If you're positive that its coming from behind the booster and not from a vacuum line going into the booster, than the booster itself is leaking and needs to be replaced.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I can hear mine around the brake pedal, odd that it started that when I changed the MC, SS lines, calipers, pads and rotors.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I have the same problem on my 16v. Try pinching the vacuum line that goes to the booster while the car is running. If the idle drops down, then that means the engine was getting air through the booster and you're right about your leak.

The question is, what to do about it? The dealer wants $460 for a new one, and I havne't seen it for less than $300 anywhere else. It seems to me like a MKIII golf or jetta 2.0 booster should bolt up, except for the pushrod. This end of the old pushrod would have to be welded on. Is there a better option?


----------

